# Under Armour



## mudawg (Oct 20, 2008)

I wear it for lots of different activities(football,huntin,fishin,under button up shirts, etc)
What do yall think of it? And whats your favorite product?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 20, 2008)

I wear lots of the cold gear...prefer the shirts to be loose fit and the pants compression.

also wear the loose fit heat gear during warmer weather


----------



## mriver72 (Feb 15, 2009)

I like there shirts but they sure are high  ..


----------



## Sixes (Feb 15, 2009)

My favorite is the coldgear quarter zip pullover, works great as a layer in cold weather and by itself in cool weather.


----------



## centerc (Feb 25, 2009)

I buy the off brnd at walmart


----------



## Wacenturion (Feb 27, 2009)

Love all of it.......only thing I wear hunting.  Compression gold and heat gear...I go up one size, all of their outerwear...Derecho Fleece jacket and pants, Stealth jacket and pants, gloves, camo stretch hats etc, etc, etc.....wonderful stuff.
Even have their digital snow camo.....incredible.  You get what you pay for.


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Feb 27, 2009)

I use the heat gear tactical (compressed) under my body armour at work. Nothing has even came close to comparison during the hot summer days here.


----------



## TwinGlock40z (Mar 2, 2009)

centerc said:


> I buy the off brnd at walmart



me too!!!  for almost 1/4th the price.  cant beat it.  i've had the cheap and the real ones.  the real ones arent 30 bucks better.  the police department i worked for actually bought all of us 3 of the wal-mart ones to wear under our body armor.  

now that being said i have only had one problem with the wally world ones.  and thats an inconsistency in the size.  you can buy 2 larges at the exact same time and one will be a heck of lot tighter than the other.  make sure ya try em on before ya buy em.


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Mar 2, 2009)

TwinGlock40z said:


> me too!!!  for almost 1/4th the price.  cant beat it.  i've had the cheap and the real ones.  the real ones arent 30 bucks better.  the police department i worked for actually bought all of us 3 of the wal-mart ones to wear under our body armor.
> 
> now that being said i have only had one problem with the wally world ones.  and thats an inconsistency in the size.  you can buy 2 larges at the exact same time and one will be a heck of lot tighter than the other.  make sure ya try em on before ya buy em.




I would definately disagree. I have tried the crappy Wally World brands and they do not compare. The Under Armour are very breathable under a vest wear your body temp is extremely high while standing in the hot GA sun.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 2, 2009)

I wear a compression Cold Gear top when its really cold.  Works well.  I'm going to purchase the bottoms to match before next winter arrives.


----------



## TwinGlock40z (Mar 3, 2009)

bulletproof1510 said:


> I would definately disagree. I have tried the crappy Wally World brands and they do not compare. The Under Armour are very breathable under a vest wear your body temp is extremely high while standing in the hot GA sun.




oh im not saying the real ones arent better.  i just dont think they are 30 bucks better.  thats my point.  now that being said i forgot all about the coldgear.  the under armor coldgear is the way to go.  the wally world stuff i dont think works too well at all.  but i'll keep buying the wally world ones for the summer.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 5, 2009)

Because these things fit so tight on the cold weather version, the moc -T neck rubs and chafes my adams apple area after a days hunt if I haven't shaved.(whine, whine)...that and because it doesn't breath as well as some other products, you can built up a wet back once you start humping up a hill or draggin a deer.   But I'm a traditional wool and poly pro guy...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 5, 2009)

Fx, get the cold gear top crew neck instead of mock turtle. That should solve your issue


----------



## Joey (Mar 5, 2009)

*jacket*

This past season I purchased the armour stealth jacket, got it on clearance at cabelas for a heck of a price. 
I LOVE IT, I have owned probably two or three mid priced jackets over the years and they don't come close to comparing in warmth.  The actual width size of the jacket is amazing.  It is almost the thickness of a t-shirt and keeps you amazingly warm.  In some of the 20degree weather this past season all I need was underarmour cold gear,mock turtleneck, scent lok base slayer and the stealth jacket.  
In years past, I would have had all that and a hooded sweatshirt under my midranged jacket, I would have looked like the michilen man and still been a little chilly. 
Best jacket I have ever bought.  And best brand I have ever bought. This year, I am going to get the pants to go with it.

Joey


----------



## whitworth (Mar 5, 2009)

*At those prices*

I'd like to win their bank accounts in a lottery !!!


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Mar 28, 2009)

I have it and found it a lot better than other gear that was supposed to keep me warm. Under armour is good with undergarments, face masks. I don't think, however, their gloves are that great and they sure ain't waterproof I found out the hard way.


----------



## Hogtown (Apr 1, 2009)

I think it under preforms and is over priced. I much prefer Patagonia or Mountain Hardware gear . UA spends too much money on endorsements and advertising and not enough on R&D.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Apr 1, 2009)

I did one illinois trip without it and one trip with it.  I'll always be a with it hunter in cold weather hunts.  It really works.


----------



## riskyb (Jul 5, 2009)

i used they walmart off brand during bow season last year and thank god for it definatley helps keep you cooler and drier


----------



## Steve762us (Jul 15, 2009)

Get the cheapest polypropylene you can find, in the weight that makes sense for the application.  Polypro wicks the moisture, and the high dollar brands aren't any better at it than the cheap-o's at the job.  

If the tops are l/s, and you want s/s, get wife or g/f to cut em back and hem them.  Wally world used to sell some lightweight l/s dark blue that worked fine under a vest in summertime.  Just be careful about laundering--a lot of polypro will shrink like the dickens in a dryer!


----------



## bross07 (Jul 21, 2009)

I ahve the wal mart brands and the Under Armour and there is no comparison. Under Armour is by FAR superior. I don't go hunting without it! The cold gear is awesome!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 21, 2009)

bross07 said:


> I ahve the wal mart brands and the Under Armour and there is no comparison. Under Armour is by FAR superior. I don't go hunting without it! The cold gear is awesome!




yep, if you can afford it, get it.  or wait until you find it on clearance and at the outlets...either way its great stuff


----------



## Rednec (Jul 21, 2009)

If the paid professional thugs wear, i stay away from it..whenever practical....cotton is fine..


----------

